# Airport Restrictions and the Uber app, does it know?



## doutrnz (Jun 25, 2017)

My local airport allows drop off but NOT pick ups. It also requires a TCP License. 

Since it is recommended to accept all pickup requests, I accept them pretty quickly before the timer runs down. I'm really afraid that I will get one from the airport. Does the Uber app know I cannot pickup from this airport and not send pickup requests to my app? I don't want my records to show negative marks for cancelling pickups for this reason.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## FSUinHSV (Apr 9, 2017)

I drive in a city where airport pickups aren't allowed. The app won't let PAX request a ride in the area but that won't stop them from moving their pick up pin to an area just outside the airport and then sending you a text. Be aware and use your best judgement.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes uber knows and guess what
They don't care
They want you to accept the full liability of operating illegally
Guess what
That is criminal


----------



## doutrnz (Jun 25, 2017)

FSUinHSV said:


> I drive in a city where airport pickups aren't allowed. The app won't let PAX request a ride in the area but that won't stop them from moving their pick up pin to an area just outside the airport and then sending you a text. Be aware and use your best judgement.


Thanks for answering my question. People are clever! I hope I don't run into that but, chances are, I will.


----------



## FSUinHSV (Apr 9, 2017)

doutrnz said:


> Thanks for answering my question. People are clever! I hope I don't run into that but, chances are, I will.


 Probably. Nothing wrong with canceling the ride if it's an airport run and you don't feel right taking it.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

You are better off not accepting a bad job than accepting and then cancelling it.

Being that Uber has an page for PSP they shouldn't be sending illegal requests.



FSUinHSV said:


> I drive in a city where airport pickups aren't allowed. The app won't let PAX request a ride in the area but that won't stop them from moving their pick up pin to an area just outside the airport and then sending you a text. Be aware and use your best judgement.


Just go to the pin, wait 5 minutes and cancel.


----------



## doutrnz (Jun 25, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your answers! I really appreciate it. I still haven't received an airport request, (thank goodness) but I was wondering to hear from other drivers who are allowed to pickup at their airports. When you get an airport pickup request, does it say LAX, PSP, PAX, etc. as the pickup point or is it just address? If anyone has any screenshots, I would love to see one. (I can imagine this would be difficult to get so if no one can post a screenshot, I totally understand.)



Ted L. said:


> Just go to the pin, wait 5 minutes and cancel.


That would probably be the best way to handle it, but can't the rider leave me bad ratings for cancelling it?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

doutrnz said:


> Thank you everyone for your answers! I really appreciate it. I still haven't received an airport request, (thank goodness) but I was wondering to hear from other drivers who are allowed to pickup at their airports. When you get an airport pickup request, does it say LAX, PSP, PAX, etc. as the pickup point or is it just address? If anyone has any screenshots, I would love to see one. (I can imagine this would be difficult to get so if no one can post a screenshot, I totally understand.)
> 
> That would probably be the best way to handle it, but can't the rider leave me bad ratings for cancelling it?


No ratings if it cancels, and if you go to the pin they cant argue it.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

doutrnz said:


> Thank you everyone for your answers! I really appreciate it. I still haven't received an airport request, (thank goodness) but I was wondering to hear from other drivers who are allowed to pickup at their airports. When you get an airport pickup request, does it say LAX, PSP, PAX, etc. as the pickup point or is it just address? If anyone has any screenshots, I would love to see one. (I can imagine this would be difficult to get so if no one can post a screenshot, I totally understand.)
> 
> That would probably be the best way to handle it, but can't the rider leave me bad ratings for cancelling it?


Nashville Airport has a dedicated pick up location for Rideshare (It's not a big airport and only has a single terminal). There is also a lot to wait in where you're placed in a queue (first in, first out). The pick up here will come in as "BNA rideshare pick up area" or close to that. Will probably be different from airport to airport, especially larger ones like LAX, ORD, DFW, etc.

My very first airport pick up, I wasn't even in the queue or on airport property. I had just dropped off a rider at an airport area hotel when it came in. Fortunately, I had reviewed the pick up and drop off procedures Uber provided for the airport.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

doutrnz said:


> My local airport allows drop off but NOT pick ups. It also requires a TCP License.
> 
> Since it is recommended to accept all pickup requests, I accept them pretty quickly before the timer runs down. I'm really afraid that I will get one from the airport. Does the Uber app know I cannot pickup from this airport and not send pickup requests to my app? I don't want my records to show negative marks for cancelling pickups for this reason.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Accept ride and call pax and explain situation. You will pick up if you know exactly where they are and of course act as if you're friends, sit up front. etc.
No trade dress on vehicle of course.


----------



## TVOLnBama (Sep 28, 2017)

I run both apps concurrently. When I get close to the airport, I turn off my Uber app, unless I am dropping someone off. Why? Because the people, or person who is policing the Uber and Lyft drivers there has his own software made accessible by both companies in order that he/she can see who is at the airport, and online, and what activity is taking place. 

If that person is working, you will likely be caught, if you are trying to “bend the rules”. It is best to follow the rules, and try to avoid ending up on the “naughty list”, or levied with a hefty fine. So, if you think taking off the trade dress (required in my city), and pretending to know the people will enable you to avoid detection? Think again! They can catch you, if they are at work. So, you will eventually get caught. It’s just a matter of when! They are motivated to get those fines too! Make no mistake about it. 

To find out how far out my Uber app is blocked at the airport, I had my wife try to request me for a pickup, and look for my car, as I drove toward it. I wanted that boundary in my mind. That gave me an idea of when I need to turn off my app when working near the airport. Now, I don’t turn on the app until I am well outside the airport boundaries. I just really don’t need a $2,000 fine.


----------

